# Boy chi names??



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't tell you why till tomorrow when it's definite, but I need a boy chihuahua name  

Any suggestions? Possibly one that would go ok with Sugar and Spice??


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oooh how exciting! My daughter suggests Kevin....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh oh oh I wonder why you would need boy names???!!! Hmm.... :scratch:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How about Salt? lol :lol:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love Toby (obviously). I also like Brady, Brody, milo, Parker... There's more I just can't think of them right this second. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oooh how exciting! My daughter suggests Kevin....


Hmmmm not sure about Kevin, I kno too many Kevin's lol! That's the problem with ppl names, they remind ya of ppl lol!

Thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Shane sounds nice with Sugar & Spice.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> How about Salt? lol :lol:


I actually love Salt but I named my rabbit that, wish I hadn't now though! Darn!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I love Toby (obviously). I also like Brady, Brody, milo, Parker... There's more I just can't think of them right this second.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


I love Toby too, but I don't like stealing names lol! Brady is nice, I love Milo but my friends chi is Milo, thanks just let me kno any more as u think of them lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What are little boys made of? 
Slugs and snails
And puppy-dogs' tails,
That's what little boys are made of.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are a few that I think go nicely with Sugar & Spice...

Sammy
Shawn
Simba
Solo
Sonny
Shilo

:grommit:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmm, I love Tucker, Dexter, Bentley, Gino, Liam, Mason, Kingston, Kingsley, Carson, and Carter!!! Those were all potential names for Leo!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Just looked for some foods starting with S:

Salsa
Saffron
Sage (but that's a girls name, or?)
Sesame
Snickers
Smartie
Sundae
Syrup
Sushi

Also like Cookie, Chilli or Chocolate Chip (depending on the colour).


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pepper? Depending on his coloring...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, what! Why do you need boy names???

Biscuit is kind of cute with Sugar and Spice. I think it matches the baking theme.  Or Butters! Then all you'd need is some flour to bake a batch of cookies, LOL. I think that's really cute, but maybe that's just me. If you want another "S" name, Salty, Scampi, Sparky, Scooter, Sully, Scooby, and Simba come to mind.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Stick with the edible theme with Chilli, Taco, Nacho, Tequila, Jalapeno, (there are tons of Mexican ones lol) or Parsley, Pepper, Paprika, Cookie, Tarragon, Cinnamon, Coriander, Basil, or Herbie? If you want to stick with the Nursery rhyme theme, then he should be called Snip, which would be cute if he had relevant markings. (I don't know if it is known abroad but the nursery rhyme suggests that little girls are made of 'Sugar and spice and all things nice' and that little boys are made of 'Snips and snails and puppy dog's tails'.)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What are snips? I thought it was slugs and snails ... You should call him puppy dog tails....or tails for short!! I like biscuit or Caitlin's suggestion of butters.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Baker. Curry. Chili. Barley. Herb. Coffee. Basil. Dill. Nutmeg. Canello (means cinnimon in Mexican I think) Poppy. Cocoa. Chip (as in chocolate chip). 

Out of all of them Baker and Herb (herby) maybe...

I am purpously choosing things associated with food things...waiting to find out why?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have no idea what snips are in that context! Slugs and snails is horrible though. On a horse, a snip is a white marking on the muzzle.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have no idea what snips are in that context! Slugs and snails is horrible though. On a horse, a snip is a white marking on the muzzle.


Haha...they're supposed to be horrible, aren't they? I think snails are actually quite cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love snails, I have kept giant African ones as pets before.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

My nephew has a giant snail (it's kept at his grandparent's house) but I've only met it once. My friend is terrified of them! I'd love one do I could call it Gary. (from spongebob)


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Omg, what! Why do you need boy names???
> 
> Biscuit is kind of cute with Sugar and Spice. I think it matches the baking theme.  Or Butters! Then all you'd need is some flour to bake a batch of cookies, LOL. I think that's really cute, but maybe that's just me. If you want another "S" name, Salty, Scampi, Sparky, Scooter, Sully, Scooby, and Simba come to mind.


I really like Caitlin's idea of keeping it with a bakery/baking themed name  I second Biscuit. I also like Chip or Peanut.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We really need pictures.......
Although I do love the name Biscuit....


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I like biscuit too.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

what about sesame?


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Omg how exciting, I wonder why you are looking at boy names  ? I like biscuit too, but I might be a bit biased. I was trying to think of spices and herbs here is what I came up with:

Caraway
Cilantro
Pepper
Curry
Dill
Juniper
Paprika
Peppermint
Sorrel
Sumac
Thyme
Wasabi


Good luck with the hunt for the name!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Ooh, I had missed the mention of the name Snip. I like that a lot, since it matches the nursery rhyme.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Biscuit or Sage?

Sugar, Spice & Sage......:coolwink:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Herbi  as in herbs lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Call him Ice...:toothy9:


Sugar and Spice and everything Ice...hehe, how clever am I?!  



Ice, Ice baby, vanilla ice ice baby! :foxes_207:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I had Chico, Pablo, Pedro and Sancho ready. Ended up with Rolo


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ice, Ice baby, vanilla ice ice baby! :foxes_207:


So you're the reason songs get stuck in my head all the time!!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Call him Ice...:toothy9:
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice and everything Ice...hehe, how clever am I?!
> ...


Haha LS LOVE that! That made me laugh! 

Hubby keeps disagreeing with me tho, I swear we will never agree on a name at this rate!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

So you're not going to keep the name 'Ziggy'?


----------

